# How does your state handle "re-tests"



## Road Guy (May 3, 2006)

In Ga we get 4 "consecutive" tries to pass the exam, once you take it the first time, you get 4 tries in a row to pass, even if you have a conflict and cant take it the next immidiate time it is offered.

While I think 4 tries should be more than enough, I am not sold on making them consecutive, some people (Like me) are in there late 20's early 30's when they take the exam, you have kids, work responsibilities, etc, that migh make you miss a consecutive try, which they way I understand it is if you cant make the next exam, that counts as your "second" try regardless if you actually take the exam or not?


----------



## EdinNO (May 3, 2006)

Not sure to what you are referring. Are you saying that you are only allowed 4 consecutive tries? What happens after that? Is this a state ruling or accross the board?

Please eleborate on the reference.... :bow:

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2006)

I thought it was on the ELS (or NCEES) website, but you have 4 consecutve tries, and after that you have to take a certain amount of college level coursework to be readmitted (and you have to wait a year or so)

Maybe its just in Georgia, Let me look into it?


----------



## EdinNO (May 3, 2006)

I sure hope so (that its jjust a Georgia thing). 

Ed


----------



## DVINNY (May 3, 2006)

In my state, (Wild and Wonderful West Virginia) we get 2 tries, and you have to show the board completed coursework, and petition them to let you try for more.


----------



## Road Guy (May 3, 2006)

okay my bad (its just a GA thing) but I will take 4 over 2 I guess!


----------



## EdinNO (May 3, 2006)

I guess I need to check Louisiana's rules.

I'm torn about it. We went through this killer application process, we studied and prepared for the test, we went through this grueling test. Who wants to do it 4 times? I say if someone passed all the prerequisites and wants to subject themselves to this thing 10 times, let 'em at it. They may be crazy and we may not want crazy PEs, but there is currently nothing in the laws against people with mental issues (that I know of).

Maybe if someone has to take it 4 or more times, someone, somewhere should step in to offer advice or something. Maybe NCEES can offer a remedial review course- for a nice fee, of course.

Ed


----------



## NSEARCH (May 3, 2006)

It's 3 times here in FL now.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 3, 2006)

I've never heard of these rules. As a matter of fact, I've heard stories about guys failing it 10x in a row that just keep on keepin' on.


----------



## Brimstone (May 3, 2006)

In Mississippi, the state board enforces a new rule that started in November 2005, that if you've taken the exam more than 3 times without passing, then you can only take the exam once per calendar year.


----------



## JoeysVee (May 3, 2006)

So how do I find out about SC?


----------



## EdinNO (May 3, 2006)

Hopefully, we won't need to know. I looked at the LA Board website, but didn't find anything. It might still be there and I just haven't found it yet.

Is there a SC site?

Ed


----------



## NSEARCH (May 4, 2006)

SC Board of Professional Engineers

From the Florida's Board of PE's



> 61G15-21.007 Re-examination. *If an applicant fails three times to pass the examination, the applicant must take additional courses in order to reapply for examination. The applicant must submit to the Board of Professional Engineers transcripts for the enrollment and completion of twelve (12) college credit hours of college level courses in the applicant?s area of deficiency. *For applicants to take Part I of the engineer examination, such additional courses shall be undergraduate college courses in higher mathematics, basic sciences or engineering as described in Rule 61G15-20.007(2)(a), (B), and (d), F.A.C. For applicants to take Part II of the engineer examination, such additional courses shall be upper level or higher courses in engineering, as defined in Rule 61G15-20.007(2)(d), F.A.C. Specific Authority 455.217(2) FS. Law Implemented 455.217(2), 471.011, 471.013, 471.015, FS. History--New 1-8-80, Amended 8-25-81, Formerly 21H-21.07, 21H-21.007, Amended 2-14-95, 5-22-01, 12-10-02, 2-3-05..


----------



## JoeysVee (May 4, 2006)

WOW!


----------



## jeb6294 (May 4, 2006)

When I was living in Jacksonville, a guy I knew at work had taken the exam 5 times without passing (the first two were before the 3 strikes came into effect) so he took it a few times in Georigia. I think he eventually passed it in Georgia.

I've taken the exam a couple times before, but didn't put in any study time at all. I actually sat down and put in, probably over 100 hours for April's exam. After seeing the difference studying made, if I can't pass after three legitimate, i.e. serious study time, tries I think I'd be looking into some sort of help anyway because I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## EdinNO (May 4, 2006)

Checked the Louisiana laws (or rules, can't remember which). Anyway, it was vague and mentioned that application to the board and possible appearance before the board might be required.

I called and they said its just a matter of sending in the $50, but that the pass/fail letter would give instructions if you failed.

I asked if there were any limits to the number of re-tests. She said that as of now, there was no limit and no real rule in place, but that the board would be discussing this issue in the future. She went on to say that more than likely, nothing would change until at least next year!

Ed


----------



## JoeysVee (May 4, 2006)

So what if you just take it in another state and transfer it to the state you live in? Would that work? :dunno:


----------



## EdinNO (May 4, 2006)

Wouldn't you need to redo the whole application process that way?

Ed


----------



## JPMORGN11 (Jun 13, 2006)

I live in PA and I'm pretty certain we don't have a limit.

I personally know some guys that have failed the EIT 6 or 7 times and they just keep signing up and keep taking it...???

I was aware however that some states have different rules in regards to this. I think FL and some other states have provisions such that if you fail 3 times then you have to take a year off before you can attempt again (don't quote me on this...I don't live in FL).


----------



## Hill William (Jun 13, 2006)

I had two coworkers who just took the test in April for the third time and they didn't have to take any additional classes. I checked on the WV pe bd. web site and it said you may have too. I guess I should not expect anything more than vague when it comes to the PE test.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not sure about WV either after two, and I hope I don't have to find out.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 13, 2006)

I kinda like the notion that you can take it as many times as you want.

You get the one guy at every firm who has taken it 14 times and still not passed.

It's like it's not _really_ summer until Joe Schmoe finds out he failed again.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 13, 2006)

> It's like it's not _really_ summer until Joe Schmoe finds out he failed again.


OMG,

how true. I know just that guy. :true:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

My boss told me about a guy he worked with in the 70s at his first job out of college. The guy took the PE 13 times and never passed.

My boss passed on the first attempt.

If I were in that position, I'd feel a little uncomfortable. I'd want to be proud of my accomplisment but not rub it in the poor guy's face.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

we had two guys at my old office take it about 5 times each, a lot of people made fun of them behind there back. I do believe in karma so I just tried to be supportive.

They had to wait a year to take it I think, but when they took it the 5th time, thats when they changed it to multiple choice and they both passed.

I was happy for them (hopefully Karma will remember)


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Yeah,

I think its jacked up to make fun of people behind their backs about something like that. These goons at my office talk smack about everyone behind their backs- I mean really negative stuff- but act nice in front of them.

Ed


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 15, 2006)

Massachusetts allows three attempts to pass under a single application. i.e. for "re-tests" you are pre-qualified and need only send in the test fee to take the test. If you don't pass after three tries you must re-submit the complete application including work experience and references and demonstrate to the board some additional "experience/education" as to why they should let you sit for it again. I don't believe that the three tries must be on three consecutive exam dates.

I think the limitation is probably fair, but then again it didn't affect me at all.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

I hear in Mass. its also a real bitch to get your license by reciprocity.

We have an office in Mass. A couple experienced, long-time PE's from our VT and NH offices had a bitch of a time getting it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

I have heard that to(About MA), Even in Georgia, if you are "old school" and took a PE Exam but didnt have to take an EIT, they wont grant you reciprocity without taking the EIT..

We have a reitred Army General who does marketing for us who cant get his license in our state, because although he took an Exam for his PE, I cant recall the state, but it was like 30 years ago, he never took an EIT so they wont give him a PE in this state.

For that situation it seems very retarded...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

What about being eligible for the PE by experience?

After like 16 years or something, aren't you eligible, even without an engineering degree or EIT? :blink:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

In Georgia you are elligible to be a PE after 16 years without a degree, but they still make you take the EIT &amp; PE Exams... :true:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

Taking the EIT is ridiculous for someone with that much experience.

You obviously know the fundamentals of your field, and the other stuff is irrelevant to you by that point.

:die:


----------



## Kipper (Jun 15, 2006)

> Taking the EIT is ridiculous for someone with that much experience.
> You obviously know the fundamentals of your field, and the other stuff is irrelevant to you by that point.
> 
> :die:


I agree. Anyone that can sit down and pass this test (PE) deserves the title.

:bow: :bow:


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah I think its kind of dumb. thats why they invented the term "grandfather clause"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

The further you get out of school, the easier the PE becomes and the harder the FE becomes I'd have to imagine.


----------



## Kipper (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow, I just found how Oklahoma does retests.

C. A candidate failing an examination may apply for the next examination, which may be granted upon payment of an application fee established by the Board, provided the failing grade on the examination is equal to or above fifty (50) points. An applicant failing an examination by a score of less than fifty (50) points shall not be admitted to reexamination except by an approved application for an examination administered not earlier than one (1) year after the failed exam was administered. Before the readmission to the examination, in the event of a second failure, the applicant must provide the Board with evidence of having acquired the necessary additional knowledge to qualify.

D. The applicant shall pay all fees established by the Board for examination documents and grading. The Board will advise the applicant of the fees required, and the required fees shall be paid by the applicant in advance of the examination.

I wasn't to worried about failing until I saw the (50). Surely I scored more than fifty. :suicide:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 15, 2006)

I guess they don't want someone who clearly isn't serious or qualified to waste their time. :dunno:


----------



## TouchDown (Jun 17, 2006)

I think Missouri is one of the "lucky" states for PE examinees... I think.

I hadn't researched it until I saw this thread, we have unlimited attempts available.

I hope I'm not still at this 15x later.


----------

